# New info for the NDTA Wildlife/Taxidermy competition & s



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The 22nd annual NDTA Wildlife Art show will be held March 10-12, 2006 at the Doublewood Inn at Bismarck, ND. The Doublewood is located just off I-94, exit 159.

There will lots of excellent mounts from all over the state and upper midwest by renown taxidermists. It will be a great event for any wildlife enthusiast to view some incredible mounts, some looks so good you'd swear they were real!

Viewing to the public will be on Saturday, March 11 from 9:00am to 4:00pm and on Sunday from 9:00am to 3:00pm.

Hope to see some of you there! Cure those cabin fever blues!


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Rick,

What birds are you entering can you post some pictures or do you have to wait until after the show. Good Luck to you did you go with a pintail or a Ross goose this year. Where do you have to place to make it to nationals?

Steve


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Swater...I'm entering 4 birds...A Pintail, Green Wing Teal, Widgeon, and a Pheasant...I'll post some pic's from the competition when I get back this Sunday! Nationals is in Montana this year, so I'm planning on hitting that if it doensn't fall on a softball weekend! Can't wait to break out the Mikken! May have to bring the ball and gloves to Bismarck this weekend. It's actually spring out there I hear! Take care!


----------

